# السؤال عن مادة السيكا



## ابو مثنى (3 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اود السؤال عن مادة السيكا وكل ما يتعلق بها من مواصفات واستعمالات ونسب الخلط وشكراً .


----------



## anass81 (3 يناير 2009)

*تفضل*

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم للتوضيح فان ال سيكا هي شركة وليست مادة

وهذه الشركة لها العديد من المنتجات المستخدمة خاصة في مجال البناء

وهذا الرابط يعطيك وصف لكل المواد المستخدمة مع البيتون 

http://www.sikaconstruction.com/con-prod-csi-conc.htm

بعد الدخول لهذه الصفحة , ابحث اولا عن المادة التي تريدها
ثم من العمود الذي على يمين المادة اختر technical data

لتحصل على معلومات كاملة عن مجال استخدامها و محاسنها ونسب خلطها وشروط استخدامها وامور اخرى 

اذا لم تجد المادة في هذه الصفحة , اختر من القائمة المنسدلة باعلى الصفحة خيار اخر غير ال concrete مثل total corrosion management او finishes 
لتحصل على مواد اخرى

ارجو ان اكون وضحت الموضوع بطريقة مبسطة

اذا اردت معلومات عن صنف معين , فانا بالخدمة

والله هو العليم الحكيم


انس


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (3 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك علي المشروع ونرجو منك المزيد​


----------



## حبوكا (3 يناير 2009)

نعم سيكا شركه وليست ماده وهى شركة متخصصه فى تصنيع مواد الاضافات الكيميائيه الخاصه بالمواد الانشائيه مثل شركه كيماويات البناء الحديث وغيرها ولها العديد من المنتجات لكافه الاغراض
ان كان السؤال عن الافضليه فقط فشركه سيكا هى افضل الشركات فى انتاج هذه الاضافات والمواد وذلك فى حدود الشركات التى توزع انتاجها بمصر وافضل بكثير الكثير من انظارها.


----------



## khad4 (3 يناير 2009)

بالطبع يوجد شركة تسمي Sika ولكن يوجد مادة قديمة جدا كانت تستخدم فى المباني القديمة بنفس الاسم
وفائدتها قبل اختراع السيراميك والقيشاني كانت تضاف على المونة فى الحمامات لعزل الحوائط وعدم تسرب المياه والان يتم اضافتها مع الاسمنت في اعمال اللياسة الخاصة بجدران خزانات المياه والبيارات قبل اضافة الماء وبعد الخلط تضيف الماء + المواد الاخرى وتقوم بخلطها جيدا حتى تصبح مثل العجين حتي تساعد في منع تسرب الماء من خلال جدران الخزان اوالبيارات مع طول الزمن 
ويوجد العديد من المواد الحديثة لها نفس التأثير ولكنها ارخصهم والقدامي من المهندسين رأوها فى العديد من المنازل والمباني القديمة بل واستعملوها ايضا


----------



## ابو مثنى (4 يناير 2009)

شكراً لكل من ساهم في الرد لقد افدتمونا جدا جدا بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم


----------



## dedo_eng (4 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا للسادة المهندسين على الاجوبة الشافية وانا فعلا استخدمت مواد الشركتين السيكا وكيماويات البناء الحديث وفيه تنافس شديد بينهم


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (4 يناير 2009)

لن ازيد على ماقاله الاعضاء على ان السيكا جرى العرف على انها المادة التي تمنع نفذية الماء عند خلط الخرسانه بها او مونة اللياسة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (6 يناير 2009)

حبوكا قال:


> نعم سيكا شركه وليست ماده وهى شركة متخصصه فى تصنيع مواد الاضافات الكيميائيه الخاصه بالمواد الانشائيه مثل شركه كيماويات البناء الحديث وغيرها ولها العديد من المنتجات لكافه الاغراض
> ان كان السؤال عن الافضليه فقط فشركه سيكا هى افضل الشركات فى انتاج هذه الاضافات والمواد وذلك فى حدود الشركات التى توزع انتاجها بمصر وافضل بكثير الكثير من انظارها.


هي في نفس الوقت اسم المنتج و المنتوجات مثلا فيه Sika Colle Sika Grout و غيره غير انها باهضة الثمن وقد سبق لي التعامل مع منتوجاتها و لهم دار في بلدنا اسمها دار سيكا


----------



## باسف (7 يناير 2009)

*شركة سيكا*

السلام عليكم
الخطأ الشائع عند الكثير من الناس هوا ظنهم بأن سيكا اسم مادة عازلة للماء والصحيح هوا ان سيكا هو اسم شركة سيكا السويسرية العالمية والتى لها فروع فى مناطق كتيرة من العالم وكانت نشأة الشركة الام فى عام 1910 اما بخصوص اكبر هده الفروع فى العالم العربى فى موجودة فى مصر وتم انشاء شركة سيكا مصر عام 1985 وتملكها الشركة الام فى سويسرا بنسبة 100% وفى سنة 1990 تم تحويل شركة سيكا مصر من مستورد لمنتجاتها من الخارج الى شركة تقوم بتصنيع بعض المواد وفى عام 2002 تم انشاء مصنع حديث ينتج المواد الايبوكسية والاضافات الخرسانية .
وتعتبر شركة سيكا العالمية من الشركات الكبرى الرائدة فى عالم كيماويات مواد البناء . وهى احدى الشركات الكبرى فى هدا المجال متل شركة باسف الالمانية التى احتفلت هدا العام بعيد ميلادها 140 وشركة جريس الامريكية وفوسروك وغيرها.


----------



## hhmady (16 يناير 2009)

×××××××××××××××

مشاركة مخالفة لشروط الملتقى.. مشرف القسم


----------



## عبدالله العمامى (12 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة لكل مهندس مدنى


----------



## خليفة شلابي (12 فبراير 2009)

أخي (anass81) لك الشكر والعرفان على هديتك التـي تضمنت موقع ممتاز ,مفيد , وأنصح بالإطلاع عليه لفائدته في الحفاظ على الثروة العقارية .. منور يا أخي ..


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (13 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## العبد الفقير (13 فبراير 2009)

السيكا هي شركة لها عدة مواد

من هذه المواد العزل الحراري ومادة العزل المائي ومادة تقوية للخرسانة المسلحة تزيد من صلابتها

وهي ذات كفاءة عالية لكن ما يعيبها تكلفتها الكبيرة


----------



## elzubir (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ارفق هذه الملف وفيه كل مايتعلق بمادة السيكا انواعها واستخداماتها وطرق تنفيذها وتوجد لدي ملفات اخري ولكن لم اتمكن من رفعها


----------



## elzubir (23 فبراير 2010)

وهذه ملفات اخري


----------



## elzubir (23 فبراير 2010)

وهذه رابط السيكا في مصر لجميع المنتجات
http://www.sika.com.eg/eg-con/eg_con_construction_products_documents/business___products_1-3.htm


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (23 فبراير 2010)

ده كله ما اعلان؟


----------



## elzubir (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ مصعب بداية الموضوع كان عن مادة سيكا ونحن جميع نتفق بان مصطلح سيكا مصطلح تجاري لشركة السيكا والاخ السائل طلب التعرف على هذه المادة وان اعطى ما عندى من معلومات للفائدة فقط وليست لى اى علاقة بشركة السيكا
والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## hassanaki (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جوجة دانية (2 يونيو 2010)

good information


----------



## engmans (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ انس على هذا اللنك


----------



## maghmoor (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا"
الاجابات وافية!
وافي عليكم


----------



## botek_2010 (22 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا للاخ انس على هذا اللنك*​


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

تسلم ايدك والله


----------



## swaaaa (13 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اسئل عن مادة اليسكا وطريقت خلطها مع روبة السرميك وشكراااااااااااا


----------



## abdelwarith (5 يونيو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

